# Happy 10th birthday to my precious matilda



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MATILDA HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY SWEETHEART:smootch: I remember that first day I laid my eyes on you,:heart: first thing you did was give me kisses and you have never stopped:smootch: Your mommies heart girl, I am so blessed to have you in my life. I love you more then you will ever know Kakie:heart:

Matilda has a busy few days ahead, today we took her and Maddie to the lake, we went on a long walk, tomorrow Matilda gets one of her birthday gifts, it's coming late, and Wednesday we go shopping for more fun gifts
Here's a few pictures of Matilda's big day


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Matilda!!! :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
10 Fireworks for ya!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Sweetie.*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dearest Little Matilda 

You started off as such a cute little ball of fluff - just look at that smile - it fills the room and your Mommy's and Daddy's hearts. You grew into a beautiful young lady. The perfect little sister to dear, sweet Buttons and Bows. The pictures of you in your sundresses and bows are so very precious, ah but the picture of you with your ball in your mouth is more than words can express, I look at it any time I need cheering up, because your joy for life in that picture, just makes me happy and feel good all over. And now precious one, you are full grown. Ten years old. No longer the little sister, but now the big sister ever - look at how well you took care of Maddie when she was sick. Your smile is still infectious smile, and those incredible deep loving eyes, still just make me want to smile. You are such a precious little beauty.

And Paula, you are wrong, she knows the love you and Lorin feel for her is infinite and her love for you runs just as deep. Think about the dear sweet girls the love from you and Lorin have raised. It was your love that made them into the sweet, kind and precious they became.

Little one - you just have the bestest birthday ever - tell mommy Uncle walter said you and Maddie should get some ice cream, make sure mommy and daddy have some too,

Love the pictures.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy 10th birthday sweet Matilda! You do look adorable in all the pictures. We wish you many more birthdays to come in good health with all the love from mommy. 
Lots of kisses from us. Dom, Ben, Elena and Penelope send kisses.


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy Bday Matilda from Kimberly and Kylie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATILDA! We all love you very very much!
Wow...Paula...the big ten! She looks amazing! All your loving really shows~she looks amazing!
Xo
arty:arty:
:dothewave::dothewave:
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:Girl power:
:cheer::cheer:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

arty:happy birthday matilda!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy 10th Birthday Matilda!_

Matilda, just imagine you were only 2 years old when Jodi and I joined SM, wow! I always loved to say your name, and Buttons and Bows too. Two unforgettable girls.
I am happy you had such a fun day outdoors today with Maddie, Mom and Dad. 

....and enjoy the rest of your birthday surprises, love from Jodi and me.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday cutie pie Matilda!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

artytime:arty: HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PRECIOUS MATILDA!! arty:artytime:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl! :Flowers 2:
Such great photos and I especially love the one of her smiling!
It looks like she has had a wonderful celebration.
:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You must know that you are a very special girl, and that you have many, many people out there in the wide world who love you to pieces...and who wish you A wonderfully happy birthday....and many, many more. :cheer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUHAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SWEET MATILDAHAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUAND MANY MANY MORE!!!!!
HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY SWEET LITTLE GIRL

Sounds like you have lots of fun planned  
(((Big Birthday Hugs))) from Auntie Cindy and Pooh :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAUTIFUL MATILDA:cheer:
Look at you sweetie. I would guess two years old, not 10. :wub: Yeah let's go with that. Paula - both of your girls are so beautiful and what a beautiful setting for them to visit with you. I know that Miss Bow is looking down, smiling and helping Matilda enjoy her toys. :tender: Enjoy tomorrow too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet Matilda. Enjoy your new toys. Hugs and Kisses from Belle and Petey and Us.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy, happy 10! Tyler and I send lots of love, hugs and kisses and hope Matilda has an amazing year!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet Matilda!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy, happy Birthday beautiful princess girl!!! Enjoy your special day. Ask Mommy to sing: We are Family. Matilda, Daddy, Maddie and Me. 
Xoxo

http://youtu.be/_lx2NUmxTQ0


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 10th Birthday, Darling Matilda!:cheer:

My goodness, you still look like a sweet little puppy, Matilda! You are as adorable as always, sweetie.:wub:

I know your birthday will be extra special! This year you have your new sister Maddie who will help you celebrate your very special day. And, what is even more special is that now your Mommy can take walks with you, your daddy, and Maddie! :chili::chili:

Have lots and lots of fun on your birthday, Matilda!

Please tell your Mommy to give you birthday hugs and kisses from your Auntie Marie. I love you, Matilda. :heart::tender:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M..............Mamma Mia, what a beauty:tender:

A..............Are you ready to pawrty? artytime:

T...............Ten years of Heaven on earth:good post - perfect

I...............Is it possible to borrow her? not sure I'll give her back

L...............Let us know when we are going to cut the cake:chili::aktion033::chili:

D.............."D" as delicious:smootch:

A..............And yes, Happy Birthday, let's celebrate :drinkup:







.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What beautiful pics! Look at that sweet, smiling, little face..Happy Birthday, Matilda! Can't believe she is 10..she still looks like a puppy!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD I can't believe she's 10 already... it goes so fast...
Happy birthday sweet girl!
May your furry Godmother grant all your wishes..


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweetheart. What a beautiful little dog you are with a huge loving heart for your Mama and life .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday and it looks like you had a beautiful day to celebrate.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy and healthy 10th Birthday, sweet Matilda!

Wishing you many, many more and a wonderful and fun day today!

:dothewave:arty::dothewave:arty:


Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy birthday, beautiful Matilda!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

10 wonderful years, Izzy and I hope you have many many more!!!


----------

